# Nearly three year old purebred black and tan female GSD - Charleston, West Virginia



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Jezabelle is a nearly three year old black and tan German Shepherd female whose owner was deployed and no one would keep her for the owner. She was then relinquished to a local shelter. My friend pulled her from a local shelter with the intent to adopt, however, after a few days in her home, she discovered the fun of chasing cats and my friend has a multi-cat household with one cat being 17 years old. The combination is not going to work on a long term basis and my friend is trying to secure a new home for this sweet girl. 

She is currently intact and spaying will need to be arranged in order for her to be adopted. She has her original AKC registration paperwork, so she is registerable if the new owner does not mind paying the late fee. She has her health records and is also microchipped. Her breeding is "pet" lines. 

In the coming days, my friend will introduce her to her two German Shepherds (one male and one female) and we will have a better picture of her dog-dog interactions. By report of the owner, Jezabelle lived with a male Gernan Shepherd. 

If anyone is interested in adopting Jezabelle, please contact me privately. She must be an indoor dog and she especially lights up when around men. She is currently in the care of a lady and is doing well. She is tall, thin currently and leggy.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Jezzabelle is still in need of a forever home.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

How is she with male and female dogs?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Will try to assist her current foster mom with a proper temperament test with other dogs in the next few days.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok thanks, a coworker is looking for a dog friendly dog as her parents both have dogs and she needs a dog friendly one, i convinced her an adult is the way to go so now the search is on


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Mary Ellen:

Jezebelle's temperament test went beautifully. She met an adult GSD male and female with body and tail wagging accompanied by happy, yipping barks. She also met an adult male person that she did not know and, while initially aloof, she warmed up and allowed him to play with her and touch her all over. She has blossommed in the four weeks since leaving the shelter.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Great thank you i am forwarding this to my coworker


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can u email me her info to [email protected] as i am working off my cell and dont have a laptop


----------

